

I am fucking bored out of my mind. - ksakhuj

I am fucking bored out of my mind, I will build your MVP with the most scalable/ well written code for your product. I have scaled products to millions of users, ex 500 startups cofounder /CTO.<p>My promise is to build a well written/ designed MVP, in exchange for equity in the product. Pitch your ideas to me and hopefully ill help you get started.<p>My email is Kevin.sakhuja@gmail.com, Skype is ksakhuj<p>Kev
======
mflindell
Webmail with no waiting times, no folders, only an inbox and lets you open
files in the browser. If you dont make it, I am going to, theres so many 40+
users coming to the internet and not knowing how to use email. Why not take
everything out?

~~~
timmm
I like the open files right in browser aspect. Attachments can be tricky for
the non tech saavy.

~~~
mflindell
I had this stroke of insight while watching my mother trying to open a pdf
from outlook.com

Firstly, what percentage of the population knows (or cares) what PDF even
means? All they want is to read whats attached and do what they need to
without "downloading" something, finding it on their own computer somewhere
and then finding out, after much stress that they need something called
"adobe".

This way you could take every single step out of the process :)

~~~
powatom
And run afoul of literally thousands of patents and copyright issues ;)

